# Question for the Dyna-Glo users



## paulydaturk (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey everyone 

I'm currently seasoning my new Dyna-Glo Vertical Offset smoker and had a question for those of you who have used this model.  

What have you found is the best mix of charcoal/wood/etc to keep temps constant for the longest period of time?

I put her together yesterday using RTV silicone on all gaps, and Nomex around the door, so there is not much if any smoker leakage.

Just curious as to if any of you who use this type of smoker have any input on briquettes vs. lump, dry vs. soaked chips/chunks, water pan in the bottom or no?

Thanks in advance!

Paul


----------



## bbqwillie (Mar 30, 2016)

I only have two cooks on my 47" DynaGlo and I have used the minion method with briquettes mixed with 4 or 5 fist sized chunks of wood and have been able to hold 230-240 for 6 hours with some fiddling with the FB vent. I was doing ribs (3-2-1). About 2 hours after I took the ribs off I was still holding around 210.. So with a full basket of briquettes and 4-5 chunks of wood, I got about 8 hours of 210+ temps. (Weather was sunny, mid 50's and no wind)

I did not use a water pan and my unit has a few minor leaks that I plan to seal up this weekend (before it snows!).

I'm still getting to know this cooker and there are a few things I don't like about it but they are correctable. When I do make the mods on it I'll document and pass along. As a hint most of the mods will be on the FB. The CC is pretty solid.


----------



## paulydaturk (Apr 5, 2016)

Mine was received with a thermometer which had the needle on the wrong side of the stop peg and a smokestack with a broken damper. 

I've now receive replacement parts from the mfr I was pleasantly surprised at how well the smoker holds temp. 

Initially I found that just filling the basket with charcoal caused them to choke out because there wasn't enough air space for efficient burning. 

I actually decided to RTFM about how to use it and found that 75 briquettes with some soaked chunks seemed to hold between 220-235 for about 4 hours without problem.


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 5, 2016)

I should have mentioned I didn't use the term they packaged. I used an aftermarket therm. I haven't even looked at the factory one. Did you check it's accuracy with ice/boiling water?


----------



## paulydaturk (Apr 5, 2016)

I've got a digital probe that I rely on for accuracy.  The factory one is accurate enough to at least know that it's in range, but it's about 15 degrees off. When the temp hit 240, it was in the center of the black area on the factory therm. At least I'll be able to see that upper and lower temps are within range with it.  I'll probably upgrade it sometime over the summer, but it's doing the job for now.


----------

